# Just released out of Sinox County Iowa



## Bl3wbyyou (Jul 29, 2013)

Grrr i just wasted 13 days of my time in this damn place at their lovely jail.Happens to turn out i was picked up by a chick who was traveling to Cali and we got popped in a park by the local PD and the car comes back as STOLEN.

Interesting to say the least lol.

What really,really pisses me off is i lost EVERYTHING and i mean EVERYTHING.I have NOTHING lol.What an interesting time im going through at this moment.

Can't log into facebook here at the local library neither to contact people...

Oh i don't even have any of my phones or numbers to even reach a single soul.

Gah!

Anyone feel like helping a brotha out?I'm gonna hit the local shelter and see what i might be able to squeeze out of em.I ain't looking for much just the basics at this point.

Sucks to go from awesome gear to NOTHING at all.

Shit could be worse i suppose at this point nothing will surprise me...

Figured id rant and laugh at this stupid shit.

Have a good un folks.


----------



## wokofshame (Jul 29, 2013)

shitty. my recomendation is go to gander mtn or some outdoor store and fly a sign by the entrance explaining your predicament "traveller had gear stolen, need gear, anything helps".
You should get some better luck soon. One down, next up


----------



## kokomojoe (Jul 30, 2013)

Where you at and how can I help you out?


----------



## Tude (Jul 30, 2013)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys and gals.Love how everyone helps eachother.

Seems like i might be getting my old Med alice/Molle hybrid pack back from a buddy i sold it to.I'm looking into getting it shipped to this local shelter so least ill have a bag to start building on once again.I miss that damn old pack.She took care of me soo well lol.

Yeah i been thinking ill either sell my stamps or fly a sign at some camping shop.But if i can get my old alice back then i won't need a pack at all.I know that bag works for me already and would be alot better then a crappy coleman bag that id be forced into buying and then ditching a month later.

I got a run away pack from the local shelter and a few warm layers as it was cold last night.I didn't sleep worth a damn because i couldn't get a sleeping bag or a blanket.So im gonna hit them up for that today again and see what they can make happen.

Thankfully my -0 degree bag is in TN so i can pick that up in September.I just need something to get me by till then.Prolly just buy a crappy coleman sleeping bag for the time being.

Anything helps though!And i greatly appreciate all the responses thus far.I really didn't expect it to be honest lol.

I lost all my phones in that bag as well so i can't call my folks or any of my people.I am however gonna look up numbers off my old phone records.Even those i won't be able to contact my family.I doubt they would pitch in anyway im on my own usually.

Shit could be worse.

Im in Sioux City Iowa.Just debating on what to do at this point.I have no goals or any real gear to venture out far.So im stuck in a corner sorta for the time being.All i got is $45 on my food stamps and thats it.Its gonna be a struggle but luckily the dumpsters here are loaded well.

Thanks again!


----------



## JOJO (Jul 30, 2013)

Bl3wbyyou said:


> Grrr i just wasted 13 days of my time in this damn place at their lovely jail.Happens to turn out i was picked up by a chick who was traveling to Cali and we got popped in a park by the local PD and the car comes back as STOLEN.
> 
> Interesting to say the least lol.
> 
> ...


put on a song called "a horse with no name" wen you can thats the best i can do for ya man.


----------



## thapoet (Jul 31, 2013)

Dammit bro!!! Did the pigs keep ur shit as evidence or something??? Fuuuuuck!!! 

Anyways, i'm heading back out after this weekend, but if u can hop a southbound to baton rouge i can restock ya pretty well... Cookware, knives, woolie, tent.... Shit like that bro.... Been there done that man, be glad to help a brutha out... I gotta ols atnt go phone to i can toss ya if that helps... Anyways, lemme know... Good luck bro


----------

